

Search Crunchbase and Other lists - svigraham

A better way to search lists. 
http://saranyan.com/post/8482213271/searching-crunchbase-and-other-lists
======
svigraham
I am wondering if there are any existing NLP techniques that reduce a verbose
explanation to simple statements. Not sure.

